# Matteo Studios out of business?



## Imadudeinaz (Oct 24, 2011)

Has matteo studios gone out of business? their phone number i called didn't work and they no longer return my emails.

I had a complaint on my last order but was ok with still accepting the shirts, now they have completely cut off contact with me. I saw on this forum KabirC had the same issue.

anyone else?


----------

